# I was there



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

I went to 14th st after work. I didn't see sh#t. The tide was so low that i don't think there was much of a chance, but the beer was cold.

Was anyone else down there? I am still trying to figure out who some of you guys are.


----------



## bigfish (Mar 10, 2005)

are you talking about the mayo bridge?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i was down there, on the SS side.


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

*Yup*

Mayo bridge. I fish southside as well.

I may have a new plan of attack I might deploy tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

give me a call


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Will do.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you wadin at all?


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Probably not. I don't have any shorts with me.


----------



## bigfish (Mar 10, 2005)

mid 50's tomorrow, 20% chance of rain, are either of you going down to 14 st tomorrow? i might be down there just watching whats going on. i dont really have any idea how to catch anything in the river but would love to learn. have plenty of gear though and tomorrow off too, let me know if we can meet up somewhere and maybe show me the ropes...

speaking of ropes, have you seen those guys climbing the manchester wall and the old bridge pilings next to the 10th st bridge?
crazy....


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

thats the one off of denbigh blvd right if it is my ass is gonna be out tommorow cabin fever like whoa gotta fish


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I was there fishing w/ my roommate, NTKG and Bad Tater. It was good meeting you face to face Tater. We were at the river throwing all kind of artificials but no hook up. Maybe next time. I'll be out there tomorrow, see you guys there.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

what your goin out today? i got out of class and checked rockets nothin goin on dudes had one perch.... will def be out on the river wed chunkin bait

neil


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

*Did y'all see any signs?*

like bait fish in the water(hickories, herring,aelwife, threadfin)? Did y'all feel your lures hitting anything and come in with scales on the hooks? Were there any birds (blue herrons, cormorants, ospreys, or mergansers) working the area? Did the water have any color to it or was it gin clear?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

greenie, today as well, did see a bald eagle yesteryonder dough


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

*Feesh*

It was good to fish with y'all on monday. I'd denfinitely say i'm in for chunking bait on wednesday.

I got off work late today and went down to take a look, but it's still kind of a dead zone.

Maybe some chunks of shad is all we need to illicit a strike.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

lot of folks fishin today... we'll get up tomororw. i'll give ya a holla im thinkin rocketts

neil


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah, give me a shout. I'll be sitting behind this desk all day. I think the rain is supposed to clear up.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jamie.... we're bored and its sorta cleared up... we're gonna go down and try to catch some bait den proceed to soak it unless u happen to roll up brother... we will be there. 


neil


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

We'll see what happens. I may have already made other plans with the lady friend.

If she's not got me occupied, i'll give you a call, but if so lets get up some time soon and try again.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

tater(aka i'll come between neil and teo and bow up)

i dont think i wanna drive to the beach tomorrow. too lazy.... thinkin about goin again tomorrow if i learn how to set a hook. you down brother?


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah i'm in. Are we going to chunk bait again?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah, I think Neil is picking up some bait and we'll give another try. I'll be down there around 4. Se you guys down there.


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Sounds good. I'll be off at 5 as usual. I guess it's the same plan as yesterday?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah i suppose so, aint gettin no feedback from vabeach yet so we do it over there. marshall said they're pickin up herring down there so it shouldnt be but a minute

neil


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

I didn't get that last one, does that mean that herring are available, or do we need to invest in the strore bought again?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nah buddy is down in northern neck... i will go by ukrops i guess on the way down. dunno there could be some shad out today, greg said he caught a couple this week.

neil


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im leavin now to go run some errands and pick up some beer and a shad... see ya'll whenever yall can make it

neil


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

See you there.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yo Jamie/Neil they got this cool feature called *Private Messaging* for stuff like this....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Yo Jamie/Neil they got this cool feature called *Private Messaging* for stuff like this....


Then they'd call us "Dem V'ginians are some tight lips SOB"...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Then they'd call us "Dem V'ginians are some tight lips SOB"...


And....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

geez... u got to let us people have a lil fun.... its good to let threads like this go... thats how i got run into al and you... and this other guy on campus... its good... itd be better if we saw some bigger STRIPERS....

u know how it is clay  .... soon we all will be down south gettin bowed up..... hope everything with the house is comin along

neil


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

If you're looking for the big breading cows, all you have to do is carry your little herring baited hook down to Charles City. But beware, the local indians down there love outsiders, especially fried in the morning for breakfast. They tell me the young ones are really tender and taste like chicken.


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

*Cdog*

Nope, i don't bust out the private messages unless I am actually catching something to keep secret.


----------

